# blood worms!



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

So after I fed the puffers this morning, I left their bloodworms out on the TV stand and left for a few hours. It is in the high 80's here- no A/C on... so you can imagine the mess I came back too- the juice had melted all over the stand, down the side, onto the carpet, and onto the freshly painted wall/baseboard. :mad2: 

so, just remember to put your bloodworms back into the freezer!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's pretty disgusting. 

I always put melt my frozen bloodworms in a sauce bowl filled a little with water I hate chopping up the large cubes into smaller pieces. I wonder why they just don't make smaller cubes. Oh well, at least I remember to get the cubes this time, before I used to get the bloodworm sheet...oooh that was messy.

-John N.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I forget to put away frozen food all the time, whether it's chopped clam meat for my puffers, or bloodworms, or daphnia...

Learned my lesson. I store enough for about a week or two in a ziploc baggie and leave the rest intact in the freezer. That way, if I leave out the baggie, and it's sealed, no mess and much less food goes to waste.

I once left out a whole sheet of bloodworms. The mess I wasn't so concerned about, it was that I had just opened it that day and it was a soggy, smelly rotten mess! :mad2: 

The cubes are good. I do the same thing with the cubes that I do with the rest, pop one out, let it melt a bit to flatten it out (easier to break off what I need) and store it in the freezer in an individual baggie.


----------

